# my website, any comments?



## ghache (Mar 10, 2010)

www.photographybyguillaume.ca


its not yet completed, there is some information missing.


thanks!


----------



## matfoster (Mar 10, 2010)

i like the style, the functionality, the layout. a lot!


----------



## thomas.corbett (Mar 10, 2010)

I like it could use a little more color for me.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Mar 15, 2010)

man...i need something other than iweb. this site is awesome!


----------

